# Ripped's Forum Intro



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guys, hows it going? Looks like a pretty good board. I hope I can really contribute to this board!

RL


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2006)

RippedNYLifter welcome to IM!


----------



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks man, I hope I can be of some use here. Can't wait to post up all the great articles I have, and share my bodybuilding knowledge.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2006)

RippedNYLifter said:
			
		

> Thanks man, I hope I can be of some use here. Can't wait to post up all the great articles I have, and share my bodybuilding knowledge.


Looking forward to reading them.


----------



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks.. Incase you guys are wondering I come from many forums: Iron Mass, Intense Muscle, Iron Addicts, Muscle Mayhem, Bodybuilding.com, pfft many more I can't even remember.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

Your a welcome addition.


----------



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 18, 2006)

haha thanks, not too many active members here I see though


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

These bums sleep late on Saturdays.


----------



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 18, 2006)

That reminds me, time to eat again lol... If you didn;t notice already I'm a training forum whore


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

RippedNYLifter said:
			
		

> That reminds me, time to eat again lol... If you didn;t notice already I'm a training forum whore


That's good, don't let anyone discourage you.There will  be differences in opinion but hopefully we can learn from them. ( I go ass to the floor myself, with bad knees and back. )


----------



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 18, 2006)

No, I like people having an educational debate with links and studies to back up there claims, I just don't like when it gets to flaming.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

RippedNYLifter said:
			
		

> No, I like people having an educational debate with links and studies to back up there claims, I just don't like when it gets to flaming.


 I agree.


----------



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 18, 2006)

I like it more at places like this where I do have to back up my claims in a way. At bb.com they think I'm a damn genius in the Teen Section.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

We have a good mix here. You may eventually see a few bb.coms here and there.


----------



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 18, 2006)

Seems like a good site, except your av doesn't go down far enough


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 18, 2006)

She should turn around so I could properly ASSes her...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

I keep forgetting her name...but she is very pretty.


----------



## MyK (Feb 18, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> These bums sleep late on Saturdays.



And some of us work out first thing in the morning.


----------



## RippedNYLifter (Feb 18, 2006)

Fuck it, I think I'm out of here.


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

RippedNYLifter said:
			
		

> Fuck it, I think I'm out of here.


Quitter


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

RippedNYLifter said:
			
		

> No, I like people having an educational debate with links and studies to back up there claims, *I just don't like when it gets to flaming.*


 
Flaming?? Here??  Never heard of the thing.


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Flaming?? Here??  Never heard of the thing.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------

